# Track cars for sale...



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

Yeah baby!
Gotta catch'em all!


----------



## BMWRacerITS (Mar 17, 2004)

Please contact STEPHEN DUKE at mcduke85 @ msn DOT com for more information.
__________________________________________________________________________

E30 M3 SCCA GT2

2.5 litre engine.Wiesco pistons. 284 intake cam and 276 exhaust cam.

Complete full race ECU fuel injection and ignition system from DTA of England. Include software for PC (laptop) control of engine functions. Has custom 60 tooth crank wheel and crank sensor. Also has ECU feedback from MAP sensor, Throttle Position sensor, Air and Coolant sensors.

Getrag 265 5 speed close ratio tran.

410 and 373 :1 diffs.

Gruppe A lightweight flywheel.

Accusump system,fuel cell, and fire suppression system.

Excellent roll cage system with tie ins to strut towers, frame and rear sub-frame, as well as diff mount.

Rear sub-frame raised and solid mounted as well as solid bearing mounts for trailing arms.

Custom brake system. Seperate front and rear master cylinders and reservoirs with balance bar to control brake bias. Front and rear liquid filled brake bias pressure gauges.

Front brake cooling kits with SS brake lines. Eibach coil-over spring kits and camber caster plates from Ground Control for front with Bilstein shocks. Hypercoil springs with Bilstein shocks in rear with custom multi size discs to control ride height. 8 15x8 Revolution wheels.

Pictures at this site.
http://photos.yahoo.com/lb_racingm3


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

A "cheap" way to get started in mod...

Hi all, 
I'm getting out of this racing stuff for the time being. SO..... 

1991 318is FMod Racecar for sale. #0 
Weight is under 2000lbs without driver, with 3/4 tank of gas. 
Car was build from new as a racecar, originally Firestone Firehawk raced by MidWest Motorsports/Leo Franchi 
I got it from Don Dethlefsen in the fall of 2001, its very reliable, easy to drive and has never let me down. 
Ready to race after a nut/bolt and brake bleeding etc. 

Was LP until this year with the winter spent loosing weight. Engine is still prepared, actually closer to stock. 
Just ran 2:19s at VIR on Kumho 710s. I think there are a few more seconds in a better driver and maybe some more with Hoosiers or slicks. 
Lexan windows, interior GUTTED, new 1.5x0.095 DOM cage, carbon hood, 15x7" Kosei wheels 
2 sets Kosei, 1 with brand new tires 
1 set used Ecsta V700 tires 
14" Borbet wheels with Hoosier Dirt stocker rains, used 1 race 
New 15x7 ASA wheels with 23x9 goodyear slicks (was going to switch later) 
Many Many boxes of other stuff. 
All details to interested buyers. 


PRICE: $12K with all spares, lower with less extras. Negotiable. Trades considered (BMW dual sport bike?) 

ALSO: 2001 Dively Econotrailer open trailer for sale, with truck box mounted, spare, LED lights $1750 

1994 Dodge RAM 2500SLT regular cab 2wd pickup V10, with 98K miles $5000, get 11mpg around town, 12-13 on highway towing 

Also have 1991 318is street car for $2500. 

Package deals considered. Located in Downingtown, PA 
If nobody is interested I'll start listing on ebay in a week or so, I'll post the auctions here. 

Thanks All, 
Steve Kefer 
484-883-3277


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Just put up for sale - 95 E36 M3 I Stock car - see sig pic !!!!

(j/k - just mid season frustration setting in  )


----------



## PeteinMD (Apr 16, 2003)

*If anyone is looking for an E30 325i*

I was contacted by a seller whom I almost did business with this past winter. I lost the car to someone else, but seller now has another one for sale, so he contacted me. I'm content with what I have, so will pass this along.

"1987 BMW 325iS, black/black leather sport seats, 2 door, 5 speed, sunroof. Very strong engine. Excellent paint, chrome, rubber trim, dashboard, and leather. Cold A/C. 149K miles. Modifications: H&R sport springs, Suspension Techniques 22/19mm sway bars with reinforcements, M3 offset front control arm bushings, negative camber offset upper strut bearings, stainless steel brake lines, drilled front rotors, Conforti ECU chip, short-shifter, wood shift knob, Hella H1 100 Watt high beams and H4 low-beams, Redline, Mobil-1, K&N. New parts in last several thousand miles: front control arms, steering rack & pinion, tie rods, belts, hoses, filters, T-stat, rr. shock mounts, engine and transm. mounts, fr. + rr. rotors, front wheel bearings, muffler, battery, throttle cable, clutch hydraulics. Includes maintenance records and owner's manual. $6500/OBO.

This car is not quite as extreme a track car as the sold red car, since it does not have a rollbar and has not had the interior stripped out of it. However, it is cheaper and is very comfortable as a street car that would also make a good track/school car. It has been my daily driver for the last 1.5 years or so."

THe car is located in/near Raleigh, NC. For more info, contact:

[email protected]

Best,

PeteinMD
'00 M coupe
'90 325i


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

A couple of new ones up for sale:

Jim Osborn's Chili Pepper Racing red #24:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1043847&posted=1#post1043847

Pete Stackhouse's TCKline prepped car:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=84957


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

DannO said:


> This car is obviously loved. But $26k for an e30m3 prepared racer in great shape with spares and a featherlite open trailer - ygbkm!


no joking, if you drove it and understood the cost to build & prepare one you'd probably be all over it

sweet sound of a real M3

this one popped on the M3 List today, 
--------------------------------------------

Changes in life force sale...

$35,000 no trades, no other offers.
1991 BMW M3, 2.5l TMS & Motorsport engine
Featured in European Car in 2004.
135kmi owned the car since 1995.
The motor is super strong, putting out almost 250 WHEEL hp and just over
200ftlbs of torque. The body is straight with only one small ding, paint is
in great shape. The drive train is solid as is the suspension.

Just about every part on the car is under 4yo.
Front end replaced in 3/03
Replaced & reinforced the entire rear subframe, replacing everything. 11/04
Meticulously maintained! Oil changed every 3months, full fluid changed every
year, all synthetic fluids.

I have 3 folders full of receipts that go back 10years the car is very well
know, always garaged, and hardly ever driven in the rain.

The car won 1st place in this years Octoberfest Concours, and has many car
show and CCA trophies.

Also with the car are just about every stock part that has been taken off
the car.

No disappointments, this car has more go then some race cars, but is still
perfect on the streets, runs pump gas with no problems, and also passed it's
last smog test.

Stuff done to the car....

Engine
2.5l Sport EVO Crank
Pauter lightweight rods
11.25:1 Wisco pistons & Total Seal rings
Complete Grp N gasket kit
Schrick 284/276 cams
Schrick Big valves
Schrick valve springs
Titanium valve hardware
Head port matched 
Kulp Motorsports DTM race oil pan
Sport Evo oil pump
Sport Evo injectors
Sport Evo Throttle bodies
Sport Evo Air horns
DTM Carbon Fiber Intake & Air Box
Maxx Alpha/N computer
Jim C 2.5l chip for AFM and injectors
FX-Tech Custom foam filter
Grp A 2 piece header
GS Performance plug wires
Jakobs C-4 ignition coil
Ignition Solutions Plasma Booster
DTM Champion A55V spark plugs
Supersprint center section
Supersprint DTM muffler
M-coupe finned diff cover
Sport Evo flywheel
Sach racing clutch
Sach LT Race pressure plate
Samco Silicone coolant hose set
Close ratio trans with Dog-Leg 1st gear
3.46 Limited slip differential

Suspension & Brakes
Ground Control coil-overs
Koni adjustable shocks
Suspension Techniques sway bars
Ground Control Sway bar links
Ground Control camber plates
Sparco strut brace
Ground Control rear shock mounts
Urethane trailing arm bushings
Grp N Subframe Bushings
Delrin offset control arm bushings
TMS 4-pot LTW Brake Calipers
Hawk HPF+ brake pads
Zimmermon Cross Drilled front & Rear rotors
Stainless Steel brake lines
Motul 600 blue brake fluid

Exterior
SPort Evo Carbon Fiber DTM Front splitter
and venturi
Sport Evo front grills & bumper gasket
Sport Evo ///M badge
Sport Evo hood seals
Sport Evo Carbon Fiber DTM rear spoiler
Evo Brake Ducts 
Carbon Fiber DTM Mirrors
Evo Tow hook covers
Bimmerworld brake duct Hose kit
Smoked HELLA Euro Ellipsoids & HID lights
Smoked side markers
TMS Smoked turn signals
Smoked Rear Hella tail lights
BBS RC polished 17x8 rims
Motorsport Decals
Clearshield on headlights and Emblems & body all custom
VIS Carbon Fiber Hood

Interior

Recaro SRD seats
Mtech II steering wheel
E30 lighted Dog leg shift knob
UUC short shift kit with all the goodies
Red seat belts
Spor Evo door panels
9000rpm Tach & 180mph Speedo
Chrome gauge bezels
EVO Door sill plates
ACS dead pedal
ACS knockoff foot peddles
Factory BMW alarm system
Leather hill brake handle
Evo Seat badge
Sport EVO Dash badge
///M floor mats 
Halon Fire Extinguisher
Speed Ware 4pt Stainless Steel harness bar
Sparco 4pt red racing harness

Stereo system
Blaupunkt Muchen deck
Steering wheel remote
Infinity 700w 5ch amp
2 Infinity Kappa perfect 10 sub
Custom box with Motorsport fabric
Infinity Kappa 50.2 separates front and
rear

Mike
91 M3 2.5


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Here's a little cutie :thumbup: http://adcache.collectorcartraderonline.com/10/3/3/74388233.htm Wouldn't need much for maintenence ,Why the need to stroke it to 410?


----------



## DannO (Apr 25, 2002)

TeamM3 said:


> no joking, if you drove it and understood the cost to build & prepare one you'd probably be all over it


Dude, believe me, I know what it costs to build and prepare a race car.

http://www.danspot.org/00MCoupe/journal/p6.htm


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Here's a familiar car*

For Sale:

BMW H-Stock Club Racer










1995 e36 M3 'semi-lightweight' - specially ordered by the original owner as the lightest non-ltw M3 possible (manual cloth seats, no sunroof or options [foglights, etc.]) to be an SCCA T2 race car. Originally prepped to T2 specs by Team PTG (roll cage, suspension set up, livery [which mimicked the PTG Matco Racing car #77]). Extensive race history, 4 SCCA Divisional Championships, 21 SCCA National Wins, 4th Place at 2001 SCCA Runoffs (after being punted off track on lap 1), close to another 20 class wins with a Regional and National Championship in BMW Club Racing. Even recently finished 3rd overall in a NASA 3 hour endurance race (finishing ahead of all Porsches behind a Radical and a prepared class BMW).

Custom PTG steel rollcage and aluminum rear shock mounts, Dinan CAI, rare JRZ stock class shocks, Group N Motorsport heavy duty hubs with studs, Fikse 3 piece racing wheels, H&R Group G front springs, TC Kline rear springs, MASR tubular rear sway bar, RD front sway bar, S54 radiator, JP Performance custom exhaust, B&M short shifter, Sparco Rev Carbon Fiber seat with DTM head protection, Jim Conforti chip, and more.

Car has been very well maintained since acquired in Nov. '03 (all records kept) - new clutch and rear diff rebuild within the last month, all shocks rebuilt within last 12 months, top end rebuilt within last 12 months, harnesses (5 year) replaced within last 12 months, front strut towers reinforced, RTABs reinforced, and more.

spare parts - PTG livery decals, 2nd set of Fikse 3 piece racing wheels, Motorsport reinforced rear lower control arms; hood, bumper and right front fender (all painted); rotors, brake pads, tires, Motorsport wheel studs, H&R Group G rear springs, rear shock mount monoballs, brake lines, and more.

$25,000 - e-mail [email protected]

On track photo gallery at:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showgallery.php?cat=3063

Here's Ralph leading a couple of modified cars at Thunderhill


----------



## swest2507 (Feb 19, 2006)

*WANTED 95 or Newer M3 Race car*

I am looking for a 1995 or Newer M3 racecar. I have already looked at 2, 1 where the car was extremely tired and needed a full rebuild and another that the guy was dreaming. The car MUST BE WELL MAINTAINED, documented, and ready to race. If you know of one or have one for sale email me at [email protected]


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

swest2507 said:


> I am looking for a 1995 or Newer M3 racecar. I have already looked at 2, 1 where the car was extremely tired and needed a full rebuild and another that the guy was dreaming. The car MUST BE WELL MAINTAINED, documented, and ready to race. If you know of one or have one for sale email me at [email protected]


Pete Stackhouse at TC Kline is selling his I-Stock e36 M3 - I think it's a '97.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Own a piece of World Challenge history. TMS SWC 325 is for sale. Driven by Bill Auberlen and a very proven car.



> The #2 car , that won at Sebring is for sale.
> 
> We are planning on racing it at St Petes BUT if someone wants to buy it beforehand we will include all expenses / crew for the race. Its a great oportunity....
> 
> ...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> Own a piece of World Challenge history. TMS SWC 325 is for sale. Driven by Bill Auberlen and a very proven car.


Oh man, if I only had the money.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Haha... built your car a bit to soon huh scott. Looks very nice by the way.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

dhabes said:


> Haha... built your car a bit to soon huh scott. Looks very nice by the way.


What's Will looking to get for that car and what class do they make it run in in BMW Club Racing?


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

You know I'm not really sure on asking price. I think I heard somewhere that the car can be run in DMod with some changes but dont quote me on that. If you, or someone you know, is really interested I would definately email him or call. Although emailing may be better for this weekend since I believe he is in St Pete.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*FS: Crevier/Nitto M3 Race Car*

holy thread revival

Hi All -

Now that we're operating the new 135i race car, time to think about letting this one pass on to a good home.










2002 M3 SMG H-Prepared BMW Club Race Car

Not sure what needs to be said about this car (parts description below) more than what its' reputation would already say, but this car has set nearly every HP track record in the Pacific Region (including Sear's Point, Laguna Seca, Willow Springs, PIR, Buttonwillow [multiple configs.], Thunderhill and even Motorsport Ranch Dallas) and has recorded only 1 DNF since racing in 2006 (driver error). The car has never failed to finish an event. The car has appeared at the LA Auto show, Long Beach Grand Prix and other shows as well as being used in Nitto Tire Magazine ads.










Cage: One of a kind built to specifications by Ralph Warren/Scott Cary by Steve at BMS using grandfathered in smaller tubes with cross bar under dash.

Engine: Stock S54 with Supersprint headers, AFE intake and custom dyno-tuned Powerchip software putting 330 hp to the wheels (modified lightly for reliability)

Tranny: SMG with custom M5 paddles and Dinan 3.91 software patch

Rear end: 3.91 LSD rear diff. with rear sub-frame reinforcement (TMS kit) work performed before it was torn, Ground Control rear control arms, Ground Control monoball RSMs

Interior/safety: Sparco Mugello steering wheel, Sparco Circuit Pro seat, Sparco fire system, Spare Sparco passenger seat, radio antenna on rear deck. Pyrotech SuperNet, Safety Solutions center net, TC Designs tow hooks

Exterior: Strassentech front bumper setup with Alumilite splitter - comes off with 2 hand tight bolts. Sunroof replaced with new hardtop skin, not filled. Evosport Carbon Fiber adjustable rear wing. Custom designed wrap pattern for front/rear and lower areas of the car.

Shocks/Struts/Springs: LEDA double adjustable (one knob for both) and Eibach springs

Front Suspension: Ground Control Camber plates and control arm bushings, UUC front sway bar

Brakes: StopTech 355 kit on all 4 corners with RRT brake ducts on front

Exhaust: UUC Rasp-X cat-back and muffler










Too many spare parts to list, but everything we have (tires and all) e46 M3 related will go to the new owner.

For serious inquiries contact me at: [email protected]


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Now that the season is pretty much over and don't have to worry about lease-backs, the asking price for the car above is dropped to $40K


----------

